
EasyVision: Computer Vision with Haskell - T_S_
http://covector.blogspot.com/2011/05/metric-rectification-from-circles.html
======
T_S_
Check out the video demo of image rectification here.

<http://bit.ly/jnFGVw>

~~~
idm
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT_N5zzO32c>

FTFY

~~~
T_S_
Thanks. I was going to tweet the link so I shortened it. Is shortening
deprecated on HN?

~~~
idm
Not deprecated, but frowned upon. Youtube has more stable URIs than any link
shortener, but by using an intermediary, there are now two opportunities for
the link to die.

If YouTube changes the URI, the shortened link will no longer work, and if the
shortener goes out of business, again the link will no longer work.

Moral of the story: just use the URI for the actual resource. Shortening
amounts to obfuscation and brittle-ness, and most HNers are opposed to their
use in the comments section.

